# Solved: UTorrent Error: The process cannot access the file because it is being used..



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi!

When I attempt to download a file from U Torrent I get the following error message:

The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process

As per the mininova FAQ's on this problem, I have uninstalled google desktop, tried downloading to a different location (ie my documents) and disbaled norton but I get the same problem.

The weird thing is that when my dad logs in to his XP account and downloads a file via utorrent he gets no error at all... I can then log back into my account and download without any error. However when I reboot the computer and log back into my a xp account and attempt to download the problem is back.

Any ideas??

Kind regards,

David.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

This questions deals with P2P and as such is against the rules


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

They don't let people discuss P2P/torrent programs here. Your program probably has a support site listed, or a homepage. Try there.

I'm probably gonna get yelled at just for posting this...


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

oops!!! sorry... didn't realise


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

davido-23 said:


> oops!!! sorry... didn't realise


nor did you read the rules...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

From the TSG Rules, which you should have read when you joined.



> *P2P Instructions* - The purpose of P2P is to illegally trade copyrighted material. We do not support the use of P2P networks and any threads requesting help for them will be closed. This includes Kazaa, Bearshare, WinMX, and the like. If you're interested in the topic, you are free to discuss it on our site (and please visit www.StealingIsIllegal.com), but information on how to use them will not be provided.


This thread is closed.


----------

